# Baron Hill Estate, Anglesey Wales - 2015



## Ghostbusta (Apr 28, 2015)

*The History:*

Construction of the hall began in the early 17th Century as the family home of the Bulkeley family. As with many such estates construction was ongoing and the building was remodelled in 1776 by architect Samuel Wyatt, adding many of the characteristic features, such as the high columns supporting the entrance hall.

The house remained the family home until a string of deaths in World War 1 caused the family fortune to be lost to inheritance tax, forcing a move to more modest accommodation. It was then used for storage until the start of World War 2, when it was converted into living quarters for Polish soldiers. Reportedly the house was so bitterly cold at night that the soldiers stationed there burnt it down in an attempt to be transferred to more comfortable lodgings. However this plan backfired as they were moved to colder wooden cabins erected on the manor grounds.

*The Report:*

The Baron Hill estate is one I have wanted to visit for a while now. Previous pictures show how that the manor is overgrown, but we were not quite prepared to the extent to which it has fallen of late and it proved quite hard to get some of the shots we wanted. The main entrance and its columns in particularly proved difficult.

The building is essentially just a shell with the internals either missing or badly damaged, making navigation through the building somewhat precarious and whilst I wanted to venture up the staircase, Matthew advised against it due to my “healthy” 15 stone figure. All the same the place has a great sense of atmosphere and is definitely worth a look if you are in the area. 

*More images available at:* http://www.UrbanX.co.uk


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2015)

Splendid report and photos.


----------



## Ghostbusta (May 1, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Splendid report and photos.



Thank you flyboys, its the most derelict place I've been to yet!


----------



## smiler (May 3, 2015)

Nature is well on the way to taking it back, it must have been a lovely building in it's day, Good report and pics, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 3, 2015)

What an enchanting place. Great report....but more pictures please!


----------

